# This year's Halloween armory...



## bhatleberg (Oct 24, 2017)

"Sure," I said. "I can make you a costume sword for Halloween this year..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Tony (Oct 24, 2017)

Very Cool! Is there a drill chuck in that second one? Tony


----------



## bhatleberg (Oct 24, 2017)

Burnt out motor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 24, 2017)

Super cool and creative work!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 24, 2017)

wow...I want to come to your house for trick or treating...I love the drill armature idea sort of steam punkie?


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 24, 2017)

What's the antenna in the drill chuck off of? 

And... 

What's the tang on the bottom one? Looks like repurposed sausage grinder part.


----------



## bhatleberg (Oct 25, 2017)

The "antenna" is the inner brass tube of an old fire extinguisher - Ie, what the fire suppressant went into before coming out. Runs into a turned piece of walnut spindle.

The bottom one is just an old drill bit - runs the whole way through the handle. I tapped it and set a threaded rod into the manzanita to join them, then epoxy to set it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Nov 3, 2017)

I love the prism one, outstanding!


----------

